# New Photos Added form Audi R18 Test at Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've gotten our hands on even more photos from the * Audi Sport test session held down at Sebring last week *. Among the mix you can see even more angles of the evil-looking new Audi R18 racer as well as shots of regular faces you'd expect to see when Audi Sport comes to town including Tom Kristensen, Timo Bernhard, Dindo Capello and Mike Rockenfeller. We've posted all of the new shots below or check out the entire collection of images from the test session via our * Fourtitude photo gallery. *


----------

